# pc startet und geht sofort wieder aus



## K8ch (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

hier gibts ein kleines Problem mit nem Rechner. 
Ich hab vor kurzem für meinen Vater nen PC zusammengebaut, lief auch alles.
Neues NT, neuer CPU kühler,
-> rechner startet, alle lüfter drehen kurz, leds leuchten kurz, nach nem bruchteil einer sekunde geht aber alles wieder aus.

am Netzteil (beQuiet! pure power l7 350W) liegts nicht, mit dem alten passiert nämlich das selbe.
ob es am CPU kühler liegt, weiß ich nicht. (Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 LP)
alle Kabel sind richtig angeschlossen.

Rest des Systems:
Intel Pentium 4  3,4 GHz
Gigabyte ga-73pvm-s2h
onboard grafik

ich bin ratlos, und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## mich (14. Oktober 2009)

Am Kühler kann es nicht liegen, wenn der PC schon nach einer sekunde wieder aus geht.
Bei dem beschirbenen Problem könnte es sich um einen Prozessordefekt handeln.
Oder versuch einfach mal, das BIOS zu resetten.

MFG,
mich


----------



## Aragemus (14. Oktober 2009)

Klingt für mich eher nach nem Kurzschluss.
Schau mal nach ob alle Abstandhalter das MB von der Gehäusewand abhalte oder ne Schraube oder ähnliches auf/hinter der Platine liegt/hängt.


-Aragemus


----------



## mich (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du ein Stromverbrauchmessgerät hast, kannst du relativ einfach feststellen, was es für ein Problem ist.

Wenn der PC beim anschalten extrem viel Strom braucht, ist es normalerweise ein Kurzschluss. 
Verbruacht er sehr wenig (bei deinem system unter 100 Watt) ist der Prozessor hinüber. 
Bzw. du könntest den PC mehrmals anmachen, und dann überprüfen, ob die CPU warm wird. Wenn nicht ist sie defekt.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Oktober 2009)

> Schau mal nach ob alle Abstandhalter das MB von der Gehäusewand abhalte oder ne Schraube oder ähnliches auf/hinter der Platine liegt/hängt.



Bei mit ist der PC da gar nicht gestartet - daher würde ich den "Fehler" schonmal ausschließen.

Wenn der Prozessor sehr heiß ist und keine Möglichkeit hat abzukühlen, geht der Pc u.U. auch gleich nach dem Einschalten wieder aus (vergangene Woche erst erlebt) - mal eine Viertelstunde warten und dann nochmal probieren hochzufahren - gehts, dann sitzt der CPU Kühler nicht richtig (oder es ist zu viel Wärmeleitpaste drauf) - geht's nicht ist es entweder der Prozzi, oder eine falsche Einstellung im BIOS - da hilft nur CMOS Batterie entfernen 2-3 min warten - wieder einsetzen und neu testen....

mfG


----------



## longtom (14. Oktober 2009)

Am CPU Kühler kann es auch liegen , da manche Mainbords den Kühler nicht erkennen wenn das Tachosignal unter 800 umdrehungen pro minute liegt (beim Rechnerstart wohl gemerkt) .
Das Problem gabs schon öfter bei Gigabyte ,zur sicherheit würd ich mal nen Boxedlüfter versuchen .


----------



## K8ch (14. Oktober 2009)

ich habe nichts finden können, was einen kurzschluss verursacht.
den boxed kühler hab ich zwar nicht(wurde wohl schonmal ausgetauscht, nicht von mir), aber einen anderen, schlecht kühlenden kühler, der ausgetauscht werden sollte, und meinen alten arctic freezer 7. werde die mal austauschen. auch das mit dem strommessen werde ich morgen mal versuchen.

ich hoffe mal, dass die cpu nicht den geist aufgegeben hat :/

vielen dank aber auf jeden fall schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## kenji_91 (14. Oktober 2009)

hast du das i/o richtig angschlossen?
kann sein dass du den sw mit dem reset verbunden hast .
schau mal ins handbuch nochmal rein.


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Oktober 2009)

Wenn er die beiden vertauscht hätte, würde der PC nicht wieder ausgehen - er würde einfach von einem anderem Stecker gestartet werden - ob jener dann am Ende 2mm Durchmesser hat und "Reset" heißt oder 2 cm Durchmesser heißt und "Power" heißt, ist dem sowas von Schnuppe - daran liegt's auf keinen Fall.

Würde das Mainboard das Tachosignal nicht erkennen, geht der PC auch nicht einfach wieder aus - es wird eine Meldung ausgegeben, dass das Signal nicht erkannt wird (schon benutzerfreundlich muss man sagen) und besteht darauf, nochmal im BIOS die Einstellungen zu checken - ignoriert man jene Meldung, wird man trotzdem "durchgelassen".

mfG


----------



## longtom (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist nicht immer der Fall , wir hatten eine ganze Serie von Gigabyte im Hause die alle das selbe Problem mit einem Arctic Frezer hatten .
Die antwort von Gigabyte war damals  (Zitat)  Uns ist das Problem bekannt ,die einzige Lösung im moment ist einen CPU Kühler mit höherer startrotation einzusetzen (Ziat ende) .
Und eine Meldung wird in dem Fall nicht ausgegeben ,wie denn auch wenn der Rechner aus sicherheitsgründen sofort wider ausschaltet (Der geht ja davon aus das kein Kühler drauf ist ) .


----------



## UnnerveD (14. Oktober 2009)

Ah ok - hätte gedacht, dass Gigabyte das ähnlich "professionell" wie Asus geregelt hat - da poppt lediglich ne Meldung auf, dass da kein Lüfter angeschlossen war...

mfG


----------



## K8ch (14. Oktober 2009)

hoffnung baut sich auf  ich werde einfach mal den lüfter des alten kühlers anschließen.


edit: nein, am lüfter liegts auch nicht....


----------

